# just cant seem to make sense of something?????



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

yesterday i was out on the cheat river in WV doing a little fishing. I noticed that while i was fishing there was a decent hatch of caddis flys going on. I tied on a size 14, then a 16 addis but couldnt seem to get a single fish to rise. I fished from about 4 till dark and had no luck. I tried copper jphns and prince nymphs too but also no luck. The weird pat of all this is when the hatch was going on i didnt see one single fish rise at all. Im guessing theres some reason they werent rising i just dont know why???does anyone have any idea, and if so wats the best course of action to take in this situation?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep seen it many time. Try a pupa and emerging caddis tandem and I am sure you may have gotten into them. The Cheat tends to be crowded this time of year! Also you can take a dry caddis and sink it with xink. I do this off a the back of dry caddis.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I get frustrated easily flyfishing for the stocked fish down there. There have been times I have spotted fish, and thrown a perfectly good imitation to them (black hare's ear, pheasant tail, etc...that matches the bug life I have seen) and they will not strike. Then tie on a green weenie or a pink glo bug egg and bam, hook up. Sometimes they will take the natural imitation, sometimes they seem to want to see something that looks ridiculously stupid.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

try a chernoble ant with a green weenie dropper, works well on smutting fish if they werent rising during a caddis hatch I would swing some softies, or PT's, dont know why but I get alot of fish nymphing through caddis hatches and swinging at the end of the drift on a pt, alot of times they take it more than the hatched matched pupae


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

caddis on the swing with a peaking caddis or emerging caddis fly is my go to during these moments because all I have on me that floats are my bobbers ..lol...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If those fish are feeding on caddis this time of year, you would see the splashes. The trout have to be fast to catch caddis this time of year and they know that, so they are not bashful. If you didn't see any action near surface, go deeper with larger nymphs or ants. But first I would try waking the caddis pupa on the swing at tail outs. That will usually get fish keyed on caddis going.
Rickerd


----------



## Hopp49 (Apr 30, 2015)

Might want to try a Purple Haze in #18....can be deadly!


----------

